# Lincolin Al area



## dolittle (Nov 15, 2011)

Does any one ever camp out under the cliff behind the Raceway truck stop, I-20 & 77 in the Lincolin-Talladega Al area. Just wondering. There's an Awsome stone fire pit back there. I'd hate to think it's just siting there all by its lonesome. Going to wast.


----------



## fateoficarus (Nov 15, 2011)

I know exactly where you're talking about, but I don't know if anyone camps out there


----------

